# Scenic Drive From Santander to Algarve



## Guest

I would be very grateful if somebody knows of a nice pleasant relaxing scenic route to drive from Santander to the Algarve. As I've never been to Portugal before, are there any must see places of interest to see enroute and recommended places to stop over for three adults. Probably a big ask but you never know!
Kind regards
Lorraine

ps I am also interested in thermal hot springs, mud baths etc if there were any such places along the way. We'd like to see as much as we can before reaching Vilamoura in case we don't get the opportunity to drive that way again.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## silvers

Hi Lorraine,
Are you going to be staying overnight in places? If so drop into Portugal at Chaves and you will find a lovely city with thermal springs there, free to visit and free to try, although it tastes foul.
Visit Ponte de Lima and Barcelos and then drop down the coastal route, Porto and the Silver coast and finally into Lisboa and Setubal and then down to the Algarve. I am sure other people will have different suggestions for you.
Good luck
James


----------



## Guest

silvers said:


> Hi Lorraine,
> Are you going to be staying overnight in places? If so drop into Portugal at Chaves and you will find a lovely city with thermal springs there, free to visit and free to try, although it tastes foul.
> Visit Ponte de Lima and Barcelos and then drop down the coastal route, Porto and the Silver coast and finally into Lisboa and Setubal and then down to the Algarve. I am sure other people will have different suggestions for you.
> Good luck
> James



Thank you James, that's very helpful. It certainly gives me an idea of places to visit and, yes, we will take our time and stop overnight if necessary.
Five weeks and counting! Lots to think about so may have to pick your brains again..........
All the best
Lorraine


----------



## silvers

Anytime.
p.s. Whilst in Lisbon try to visit the beaches, like Caparica and Praia de Rei.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for that. To your knowledge, is it one route that will take you to all these areas or will I have to use various different roads?


----------



## silvers

Several routes but buy a tomtom with Iberian maps installed and you will be fine. You can but them for €99 at .:: Radio Popular - Electrodomésticos ::.


----------



## Guest

Good idea - I don't know what I'd do without your advice!
Thanks again
Lorraine


----------



## MattM

jjlpower-of-three said:


> Thank you James, that's very helpful. It certainly gives me an idea of places to visit and, yes, we will take our time and stop overnight if necessary.
> Five weeks and counting! Lots to think about so may have to pick your brains again..........
> All the best
> Lorraine


We tend to drive through the middle of Spain via Burgos, Salamanca and Seville - there is a recommended route here:
Driving route UK to Algarve


----------



## Guest

Thanks Matt, that does look a good route!


----------



## MattM

jjlpower-of-three said:


> Thanks Matt, that does look a good route!


Hi

No problem - and if you travel through Spain, there are no tolls after Burgos, in Portugal most of the motorways charge.

I would recommend staying at Placencia - a small town, easy to get to from the motorway, and not expensive. Check hotels there before you go, but we paid around 45 Euros for a night for 2 people.

Matt


----------

